# Marriott Ko Olina Room coding



## gomike (Mar 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what DZZAB means on my room type for ko olina?

thanks
gomike


----------



## larue (Mar 11, 2010)

It means the developer deposited the unit (the D) and it is an island view 2 bedroom (the ZZAB).


----------



## ada903 (Mar 11, 2010)

ZZAB is mountainview, I am not sure what the D in front of it stands for.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 11, 2010)

D means it's a developer deposit.

Someone else posted this link to Ko'Olina room types awhile back:
https://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ko/pdfs/KoOlinaProductInfo.pdf


----------



## m61376 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lisa- that's a great reference. I wonder if the same type of file exists for the other resorts. 

There are so many inquiries as to unit codes, maybe we could have a sticky thread where they were collated for future reference.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Mar 11, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club*

(If the code has five characters beginning with D, ignore the D.)

Ocean View:

ZZAO - 3-bedroom (full 3-bedroom)
ZZAA - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom)
THMV - 2-bedroom (master suite of 3-bedroom)
OVTM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom)
THGV - studio (guest room of 3-bedroom)
OVTG - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)​
Ocean View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):

ZZBA - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom)
OVPM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom)
OVPG - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)​
Island View:

ZZAB - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom)
IVTM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom)
IVGT - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)​
Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):

ZZBB - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom)
IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom)
IVGP - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)​


----------



## sbeck22 (Mar 11, 2010)

THGV - studio (guest room of 3-bedroom)
OVTG - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)

Is there a difference in these rooms?

We go to ko Olina in about a month and I can't wait to see what building and floor we get.  I have seen the 2 BR floor plan but I haven't seen the 3 anywhere.

Was just wondering.


----------



## gomike (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Faust (May 15, 2010)

We will be going to Mariott’s Ko Olina (July 03, 2010 to July 10, 2010). 
We have IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):

What would be the best way or should I say your best plan to receive an ocean view?


----------



## brianfox (Jun 10, 2010)

Faust said:


> We will be going to Mariott’s Ko Olina (July 03, 2010 to July 10, 2010).
> We have IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):
> 
> What would be the best way or should I say your best plan to receive an ocean view?



If you are willing to give up the penthouse for a non-PH Ocean View, chances may be decent.  Heck, you might even find another couple with an OV who really want a penthouse and are willing to trade on the spot; I'm sure the front desk would arrange such a thing if both parties were willing.

If you will only accept an OV penthouse, good luck.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 12, 2010)

Go to 

https://www.marriott.com/reservation/lookupReservation.mi

and put in your last name and the reservation number that can be found on the first page of your II certificate (do not use the II confirmation number, the Marriott reservation number is on the front page of the II confirmation, on the right side of the page, under the resort info).  You will be able to see your view category and unit details.  It takes 24-48 hours for the reservation to become available on the Marriott website after you booked it through II.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2010)

Faust said:


> We will be going to Mariott’s Ko Olina (July 03, 2010 to July 10, 2010).
> We have IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling):
> 
> What would be the best way or should I say your best plan to receive an ocean view?



I would request one of the units in the original (1st) building (I think it's the Kona building). Some of the island view units in that building actually have a decent ocean view. 

Ko'Olina generally gives you the view you've exchanged into, it's very unlikely they'll upgrade you into ocean view. But it's a beautiful resort and you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> *
> Island View:
> 
> ZZAB - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom)
> ...


*

Is this actually supposed to be IVMT?*


----------



## judyp2530 (Jan 21, 2011)

Werner Weiss said:


> *Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club*
> 
> (If the code has five characters beginning with D, ignore the D.)
> 
> ...



This is extremely helpful,
Thank you so much


----------



## carolbol (Jan 24, 2011)

We have a code that says TOVI.  ANYONE KNOW WHICH 
UNIT AND VIEW?????
We will be there May 20-27th, 2011


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 24, 2011)

carolbol said:


> We have a code that says TOVI.  ANYONE KNOW WHICH
> UNIT AND VIEW?????
> We will be there May 20-27th, 2011





TOVI is mentioned in this thread


----------

